# 511 responder 84 bag and other ALS backpacks



## Medcycle (Mar 23, 2017)

Is anyone using the responder 84 bag as a civilian paramedic? 
Or does anyone recommend any ALS backpacks for a civilian paramedic?
I'm currently looking to buy an ALS bag with the purpose of avoiding using the current company provided bags, which are in poor condition. The provided bags are also left in shambles by others. I figure a personal jump bag will also solve this issue. Additionally, I'm looking to have a bag that's easier to mobilize than the two Meret USA bags and monitor, so having one all in one bag is what Im looking for.

Any suggestions are appreciated!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Mar 23, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend the Responder 84 backpack for non-technical street use. The pack is a beast and has its purposes, but frankly I think you'd be better off with duffel version that 5.11 offers (never used it), or any other jump bag for that matter.

I use my 84 pack for wilderness SAR and technical rescue, including cave rescue. It is unbelievably durable. It came with 2 pouches that look to be intended to store IV and airway supplies which I repurposed for most everything else. It is very modular, which is great for the variety of assignments for SAR. With its straps it can be made to be very large or reasonably small, and distributes weight well although it is no Osprey. It is overkill to use it as an ambulance jump bag.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Mar 23, 2017)

Also, why are you trying to bring your own jump bag instead of using your services provided one? Are they ok with you doing this? How will you stock it?


----------



## Medcycle (Mar 23, 2017)

@Grimes thanks for the input. We currently use two jump bags with backpack straps, but the weight is distributed terribly. I'm looking for a more backpack style that is not as beast like as the 84 but can handle running an ALS cardiac arrest and trauma. 
@MonkeyArrow a majority of our bags are in shambles, and our company sees no light at the end of the tunnel for replacing them. Stitching is shot, zippers are shot, and the two bag system plus monitor seems more tedious than 1 bag and 1 monitor, like it used to be. With the bag situation the way it is, I see this as an opportunity to just improvise and bring my own. In regards to allowing it, it is allowed as long as it doesn't leave the ambulance or company - not in personal car or home.

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 23, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> Also, why are you trying to bring your own jump bag instead of using your services provided one? Are they ok with you doing this? How will you stock it?


This. In addition, how will you store this? If you take it home is your company ok with you taking a fully stocked ALS bag home? If you store it there do they have room? Are other crews going to use it?

In my unit we have several little $5-$20 items that we bought for the unit that the other crews can use but I'm not going to leave a +$200 bag for others to use.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 24, 2017)

I like the StatPack bags, and they have a lifetime warranty on zippers and damage. 

I purchased several for my event business


----------



## Bullets (Mar 31, 2017)

A couple of our bags are a mess, the Meret Omni-Pro but we have two other types we have been "trialing" for a year. Its also gigantic. A couple of medics have different bags. They stock them from the company supply and leave them at the station. We transfer them when we rotate stations so we always have it on our truck. Theres only two day crews and two night crews so we know who is working at any given time


----------

